# Hornby, A Model World



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2021)

New series begins on Monday at 9pm on the Yesterday channel.

Looks worth a watch for all model fans as Hornby are not just railways, they also own the Corgi, Airfix and Scalextric brands.


----------



## simongt (8 Oct 2021)

At least Airfix are bringing out some new models with much better quality moulding - ! 
But then, 'back in the day', we didn't know any better, as Airfix, thanks to the Woolies network, had virtually cornered the modelling market - !


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2021)

I well remember going into Woolies with my pocket money and scouring the display of Airfix kits for new models.
I think there was one other local toy shop that also carried Airfix.


----------



## presta (8 Oct 2021)

They were Triang Hornby when I was buying model railways:






And Triang before that:


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

presta said:


> They were Triang Hornby when I was buying model railways:
> View attachment 612614
> 
> 
> ...


Two seperate companies, until Line Brothers bought Hornby and became Tri-ang Hornby.


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2021)

Did the last series premiere the new Airfix Douglas Dauntless or am I thinking of another program?


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2021)

Clip from the James May program on Airfix:

View: https://youtu.be/M_vRI9EThNM


Includes a lovely story told by the ex boss at Airfix who was sent a envelope full of coins by a boy saying he wanted to keep the company going with his pocket money. They sent him back a ton of kits only later to find out from other kit makers he'd done the same to all of them too and they'd responded in a similar fashion.


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I well remember going into Woolies with my pocket money and scouring the display of Airfix kits for new models.
> I think there was one other local toy shop that also carried Airfix.


scouring the display for new models eh - sure that wasn't top shelf of WH Smith?


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Oct 2021)

The picture of the Class 31 and Rocket is hilarious. Also, Rocket didn't produce smoke, only steam. It ran on coke, as locomotives were required to before the invention of the brick arch.


----------



## simongt (13 Oct 2021)

A while back, I bought the Airfix 'new moulding' Fw.190. Fondly recalling the 'original' I'd made back in the '60's, I gave up on the new one after having to use filler to correct the appalingly fitting engine cowling panels and breaking off the skinny 20mm. wing cannon. Ended up binning it.  Why complicate things - ? The fuselage had been two sections, glue together, job done.  Not about five pieces as is now.
Hmm.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

MrsPete used to work at the Westwood, Margate, factory painting and 'finishing' trains & boats & planes (I almost feel a song coming on!)

I wonder if she'll be in the program


----------



## simongt (13 Oct 2021)

Apparently the new Airfix range of 1.35 scale AFVs are reboxed Trumpeter kits. All fine well, if you are a fan of kits with a LOT of very wee fiddly parts to fit using a pair of tweezers and a very steady hand - ! 
Although if you're a true modelling masochist, Miniart do a 1.35 scale 1930s tram with over 800 parts - !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

This is due to be featured in the series, even though it's sponsored by Heljan

https://www.britainsbiggestmodelrailway.com/

It's based in a town, that falls within the Wakefield boundaries, & is due to be exhibited in the city-centre, in December


----------

